# Future Gaming PC Need Help!



## Knut

I am thinking of building a pc with these specs:

Intel Core i7 2600k
Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
16gbs of corsair vengaence RAM
OCZ Agility 3 90GB
Western Digital Caviar Black 1tb
Cooler Master CPU cooler, although I will not be overclocking like a maniac
Club 3D Radeon HD 7850 

I dont have a Power Supply in mind yet, what would I need? I have a 100 dollar budget for the power supply, Am I missing anything and is there anything which I could change? Thanks


----------



## spirit

Go for an i5 3570K and 8GB of RAM, spend the money on a Vertex 4 128GB SSD and a better Z77 board.

PSU wise, a Corsair CX 600 would be fine. Any quality 500-650W PSU will do.


----------



## Ankur

Z77 Mobo required for Overclocking, get 3570K and the SSD which spirit recommended. Don't forget DVD RW, OS, Monitor.


----------



## Knut

Monitor and Keyboard I already have oh and I am getting a HAfF 912 plus as a case, I dont think I can get a vortex however because the retailer I am buying from does not offer the brand and as I live in switzerland shipping is really expensive, will I be getting some serious performance out of the 3570k and what Mobo should I get, will everything fit in my case and will everything work, I have an os however not sure if it will work. It says windows 7 Home Premium But then it says Replacement Disk, would this work as a new OS? I already have a monitor which I might upgrade at a later time as it already has a 60 hz refreshrate and I think it does fine. Then I am getting a LG GH22NS Dvd Burner for 27 dollars, and I dont think I need 16 gigs your right, do you think the computer would be cheaper to get of a brand like acer or would I have a money benefit by making it? Then I am getting the Corsair 600 cx v2 as a power supply, would this build work well for gaming? Ill calculate the total cost of everything and then get back. I dont need that much SSD storage since I only have a couple of programs but I guess the extra space could be handy.Thankyou so much for the help really appreciate it.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

How much of a future build is this? Pointless asking if your going to be building next year or the year after.


----------



## spirit

You'll definitely be betting off building it yourself. Acer and people like that like to rip off customers off with their 'gaming PCs', If you don't believe me, look how much an Acer Predator costs, then go and spec a rig yourself and see how much you can save.

The 3570K is just about the best gaming chip out there now (no point getting a 3770K for gaming, there is a tiny tiny difference between the two in gaming, not worth the extra cost) and I'd recommend a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H. They're awesome boards. Get one of those, an i5 3570K, 8GB of 1600MHz RAM and a 7850 or a 7870 if you can afford it from the money saved on the CPU and board and you'll be happy.

I think you should go with a Vertex 4 128GB drive. Newer, faster and larger than the Vertex 3.


----------



## Knut

mikeb2817 said:


> How much of a future build is this? Pointless asking if your going to be building next year or the year after.



Its going to be built after christmas.


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> You'll definitely be betting off building it yourself. Acer and people like that like to rip off customers off with their 'gaming PCs', If you don't believe me, look how much an Acer Predator costs, then go and spec a rig yourself and see how much you can save.
> 
> The 3570K is just about the best gaming chip out there now (no point getting a 3770K for gaming, there is a tiny tiny difference between the two in gaming, not worth the extra cost) and I'd recommend a Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H. They're awesome boards. Get one of those, an i5 3570K, 8GB of 1600MHz RAM and a 7850 or a 7870 if you can afford it from the money saved on the CPU and board and you'll be happy.
> 
> I think you should go with a Vertex 4 128GB drive. Newer, faster and larger than the Vertex 3.




Are there any other alternatives to the vortex SSD? as the retailer in my country does not offer vertex products. Will all the fans on the case work with the motherboard you suggested, I think the HAF 912 plus has 3 fans. THanks


----------



## spirit

Yeah there are loads of alternatives. Crucial M4, SanDisk Extreme, Samsung 830/840, Kingston Hyper-X. Owned the M4 and the Extreme myself, both awesome drives!


----------



## Knut

Is the Gigabyte worth the 150 dollars which it costs where I can buy it? thanks


----------



## spirit

Yeah it is. How much do lower-end Z77 boards cost over there?


----------



## Knut

Oh and finally anybody now about the OS question, ill repeat it, I have a disk with windows 7 home premium on it and came with a product key, however it says replacement disk on it, will this work as a completely new os on a new computer thanks, here is an image


----------



## Knut

I think Ill go for the Crucial m4 SSD 128GB. I know how to build a computer however when I install my os will I need to plug out the hdd so that it does not install on that drive? thanks.


----------



## Knut

About the CPU, I know amd are a lot cheaper but will I get a lot of performance out of the 3570k compared to something like the 8150, its only 200 dollars, thanks.


----------



## spirit

You should get the i5 3570K.

Plug the SSD into SATA 6GB/s with no other hard drives plugged in. Enable AHCI in the BIOS. Install Windows.

So long as the key hasn't ever been used before I think you should be fine.


----------



## ShrunkThatGUY

i paid 152 for my gigabyte z77 D3H
deffs worth it


----------



## Knut

Ok thanks for the help. I will be building the thing after christmas really appreciate the help!


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> You should get the i5 3570K.
> 
> Plug the SSD into SATA 6GB/s with no other hard drives plugged in. Enable AHCI in the BIOS. Install Windows.
> 
> So long as the key hasn't ever been used before I think you should be fine.



Do I plug in the 1tb hard drive after I have installed windows?


----------



## spirit

Yes, plug it into a SATA 3GB/s port once you have installed Windows.


----------



## Knut

How do I know which one is 6bs and which one is a 3bs port? Will all the fans work? I need three system fans and one cpu fan?


----------



## wolfeking

The different SATA speeds will be different colours. Just look in your manual to tell which are which.


----------



## Ankur

Knut said:


> How do I know which one is 6bs and which one is a 3bs port? Will all the fans work? I need three system fans and one cpu fan?


Which board did you choose at last? As I read this thread again and I did not see any board except the H77.


----------



## Knut

Ankur said:


> Which board did you choose at last? As I read this thread again and I did not see any board except the H77.



I will end up using the GA-Z77X-D3H, it supports three fans however does this include the cpu cooler, the case which I am using which is a Cooler Master HAF 912 plus uses 2 fans, I want to add an optional fan and that equals 3 fans, then I also have my cpu cooler, so what I mean is, Does this mobo come with 3 system fans and one cpu fan or only 2 system fans and one CPU fan, thanks for the help.


----------



## Knut

Oh and although this isnt super relative to this thread, this would be my first build and although I have searched 100's of websites and videos I still dont have an understanding of how hard itis to build a computer, I think I can do it, but has anyone built one and could give me a level of difficulty thanks


----------



## Ankur

Knut said:


> I will end up using the GA-Z77X-D3H, it supports three fans however does this include the cpu cooler, the case which I am using which is a Cooler Master HAF 912 plus uses 2 fans, I want to add an optional fan and that equals 3 fans, then I also have my cpu cooler, so what I mean is, Does this mobo come with 3 system fans and one cpu fan or only 2 system fans and one CPU fan, thanks for the help.


Yea it supports upto 3 case fans apart from the CPU fan header, I'll suggest a fan controller for more fans, but for 2-3 use mobo.


Knut said:


> Oh and although this isnt super relative to this thread, this would be my first build and although I have searched 100's of websites and videos I still dont have an understanding of how hard itis to build a computer, I think I can do it, but has anyone built one and could give me a level of difficulty thanks


Basically you have take care of static current, just ensure you keep touching grounded metal objects consistently during the build.
watch this video, this will help you in building
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_56kyib-Ls
[UT]d_56kyib-Ls[/UT]


----------



## spirit

The board comes with no fans because the case should have fans already. The CPU will come with a cooler.


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> The board comes with no fans because the case should have fans already. The CPU will come with a cooler.



Ok thanks


----------



## Knut

Ankur said:


> Yea it supports upto 3 case fans apart from the CPU fan header, I'll suggest a fan controller for more fans, but for 2-3 use mobo.
> 
> Basically you have take care of static current, just ensure you keep touching grounded metal objects consistently during the build.
> watch this video, this will help you in building
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_56kyib-Ls
> [UT]d_56kyib-Ls[/UT]



Already watched this video but thanks for the tips


So it supports 3 fans and then the CPU fan aswell? thanks


----------



## spirit

Yeah pretty sure it supports 3 fans and the CPU cooler.


----------



## Knut

Ok I think this is the final question, I need a mechanical hardrive along with my ssd and I dont know which one to use, I dont need anything more than 1tb and should be pretty fast but nothing insane. I have a 500 gb external hardrive so I only need like 500gb to 1tb of space. Any ideas?


----------



## spirit

Seagate 1TB. Make sure it's the 7200 RPM one with 64MB of cache.


----------



## Knut

So here is the final build:

Cooler Master HAF 912 plus
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Core i5 3570k
Corsair 600 watt CX V2
8 gigs of Corsair Vengeance
Club 3D 7850
Seagate Barracuda 1tb 64 mb cache hardrive
Crucial m4 128 gbs
LG GH22NS Optical Drive
Fractal Design Silent 140 mm fan
DVI to VGA adaptor (I have a VGA monitor)

Total Cost:

1,090.51 US dollars (1015 Swiss Francs) Not the best price but they have free shipping.

Am I missing something (I have OS monitor Keyboard and Mouse)

Any final suggestions? Will the adapter affect the performance of the card? I just have a VGA monitor thats why, ones I get the money I will be getting a dual link DVI anyway.


----------



## Ankur

Don't use analog VGA, get a monitor soon and get a CPU cooler if you are going to overclock, rest everything looks good.


----------



## spirit

Yeah got a cooler such as the 212+ if you wanna overclock.

I'd buy a better branded 7850. MSI, Sapphire, XFX. All good.


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> Yeah got a cooler such as the 212+ if you wanna overclock.
> 
> I'd buy a better branded 7850. MSI, Sapphire, XFX. All good.



The Twin Frozr costs 260 dollars is it worth it, remember I am not going to be absolute hard core gaming, whats better the Club 3D 7850 royal queen or the Saphire 7770 OC edition, or how about the Saphire HD 6970. The 7770 is cheaper than the but only by 4 dollars, but you do get a dongle with that one so then I save 16 dollars. Thanks


----------



## Knut

Ankur said:


> Don't use analog VGA, get a monitor soon and get a CPU cooler if you are going to overclock, rest everything looks good.



Will the VGA adoptor still work though? They dont have the hyper 212 plus here but I am thinking of getting the Arctic Cooling Freezer 13, seems pretty good and is 35 dollars, seems good to me...


----------



## Knut

The 7770 looks pretty awesome to me


----------



## wolfeking

Knut said:


> So here is the final build:
> 
> Cooler Master HAF 912 plus
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
> Core i5 3570k
> Corsair 600 watt CX V2
> 8 gigs of Corsair Vengeance
> Club 3D 7850
> Seagate Barracuda 1tb 64 mb cache hardrive
> Crucial m4 128 gbs
> LG GH22NS Optical Drive
> Fractal Design Silent 140 mm fan
> DVI to VGA adaptor (I have a VGA monitor)
> 
> Total Cost:
> 
> 1,090.51 US dollars (1015 Swiss Francs) Not the best price but they have free shipping.
> 
> Am I missing something (I have OS monitor Keyboard and Mouse)
> 
> Any final suggestions? Will the adapter affect the performance of the card? I just have a VGA monitor thats why, ones I get the money I will be getting a dual link DVI anyway.


Do not waste your money on that case unless it is less than $30 USD. Look for something that is actually quality built, with front panel connectors that are not 3 inches short, and with some thought in cable management.


----------



## Knut

wolfeking said:


> Do not waste your money on that case unless it is less than $30 USD. Look for something that is actually quality built, with front panel connectors that are not 3 inches short, and with some thought in cable management.



Anything you suggest over that case? I just liked it cause of the red led (Lol)


----------



## wolfeking

the HAF does not have a red LED. 

and something by Corsair, Fractal Design, NZXT, or BitFenix would be a lot better.


----------



## spirit

OK case wise I'm going to recommend a Carbide 300R from Corsair or a Define R3 or R4 from Fractal.

Graphics card wise, the 7770 is kinda weak - sorry. I'd go 7850. 

Let me know what site you are buying this from and I'll have a look and see if there are any better 7850s on there for you.


----------



## Ankur

Knut said:


> Will the VGA adoptor still work though? They dont have the hyper 212 plus here but I am thinking of getting the Arctic Cooling Freezer 13, seems pretty good and is 35 dollars, seems good to me...


Which card you are buying, if you have a mini-display port on it then use a mini-display port to VGA converter. Still I would recommend a good 1080p monitor.


----------



## Knut

Ankur said:


> Which card you are buying, if you have a mini-display port on it then use a mini-display port to VGA converter. Still I would recommend a good 1080p monitor.



The monitor which I have is a 1080p monitor but I will be getting a new monitor soon dont worry


----------



## Knut

Ok so ill get the Corsair Carbide 300R (unwindowed) I like the simplicity and not too expensive . The only thing is that it only has one fan at the rear, should I get 2 140 mm fans for the front? One of them is like 13 dollars. What are the usb 3.0 front panel connectors called on the Mobo. In this case should I mount my psu with the fan up or with the fan going down into the case, is that even possible with this case?

What do you guys think of the Arctic Freezer 13? 

The site which I am buying from is:

https://www.digitec.ch/ (Keep in mind the costs are in francs and not in US Dollars)

Just choose english at the top and then go to PC Components and then video cards. Thanks for the help


----------



## Knut

Is this a good card:


Asus HD 7850 DirectCU II

Or no? Its 238 dollars.


----------



## wolfeking

It is a decent little card. 

On video cards, basically get the highest performing on you can in your budget.


----------



## Dowens98

A 3rd gen i5 will give you plenty of power. You don't really need to get an i7, I would focus more on the GPU and spend the money you would spend on the i7 and get an SSD.


----------



## spirit

Knut said:


> Is this a good card:
> 
> 
> Asus HD 7850 DirectCU II
> 
> Or no? Its 238 dollars.



It's a great card.


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> It's a great card.



Ok then I think Ill get that.


----------



## spirit

Yeah you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Knut

Thanks a lot for all of the help guys I now know what components I should buy, thanks


----------



## Xwardos

i'm not much of a gaming wizz but i would start off by finding out which game has the highest requirements on the market and see what you need to get in order to play it without problems...then just build it up from there.


----------



## Knut

Yah, I am not sure if I am going to get the Asus after all, maybe I will depends on the money as I am not a hardcore gamer and I should be able to play league of legends on very high with a 7770, but if I have the money ill go with the asus card


----------



## Knut

Ok I need one final question, I was recomended aGigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H and I was womderiong what is the difference between that board and a Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, thanks for the help, and also the Arctic Freezer as a CPU cooler.


----------



## Ankur

The GA-Z77X-D3H has two PCI 2.0 slots, one at 8x, one at 4x and more SATA ports and nice black finish, for 10$ more this is good enough, where as the GA-Z77-D3H has only one PCI 2.0 x4 slot. Rest all features are same.

Also get the 7850 rather than 7770, would be future proof even though you don't play hardcore.


----------



## spirit

I would imagine it's something like the Z77X has more USB 2.0 and USB 3.0 ports as well as an extra pair of SATA 6GB/s controllers probably and it the Z77X may be the better board for overclocking with.


----------



## Knut

Ok it's only for me it's 22 dollars more but I guess its worth it! I'll go for the 7850, anyone know a good cooler which isn't the Hyper 212 plus? The online shop near
Me doesn't have it.


----------



## spirit

I've got the Arctic Cooling Freezer 13, it's a good cooler.


----------



## Knut

Ok then ill get that, thanks , and also, why is the SSD you recomended better than the one which I first asked about, I dont disagree and you are probably right, its just I was curious.


----------



## StrangleHold

The GA-Z77X-D3H has three PCIe slots. If you run one card its at X16. If you run two cards the top and second will run at X8. The lower PCIe slot is a X4 slot.


----------



## spirit

Knut said:


> Ok then ill get that, thanks , and also, why is the SSD you recomended better than the one which I first asked about, I dont disagree and you are probably right, its just I was curious.



I recommended the Vertex 4 128GB didn't I? It's newer, faster and bigger in size than the Agility drive which you were after.


----------



## Knut

Well, You ended up recommending the 128 GB Crucial m4 as the shop didnt have the Vertex drive. Why the crucial?


----------



## spirit

I had one and they're great drives. Fast, reliable and easy to update the firmware on. Recommended!


----------



## Knut

Ok for the Hard Drive, could I use the drive which is in my computer now? DOes it have to be fast? I have a Caviar Blue 500 gb in my computer now, could I wipe that and then use that as a hard drive, and for ram should I go with 2 X 4 or 1 X 8 thanks.


----------



## Knut

And Also if I use the old drive, I might want to invest in 16 gigs of ram and finally a Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 120GB since that is a faster drive than the m4


----------



## spirit

Knut said:


> Ok for the Hard Drive, could I use the drive which is in my computer now? DOes it have to be fast? I have a Caviar Blue 500 gb in my computer now, could I wipe that and then use that as a hard drive, and for ram should I go with 2 X 4 or 1 X 8 thanks.



Yes you could use your Caviar Blue and go for 2x4GB.


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> Yes you could use your Caviar Blue and go for 2x4GB.




Ok Ill go for 2 X 4 gigs to start with and then I can always upgrade after that. What do you think about the Kingston? Oh and the Vertex drive you recomended is in stock! SHould I go kingston or Vertex


----------



## spirit

Given the choice I'd just get whichever is cheaper.


----------



## Virssagòn

The hyperX series from Kingston are very fast. Go for that over a vertex4.


----------



## Knut

SmileMan said:


> The hyperX series from Kingston are very fast. Go for that over a vertex4.



ok thanks


----------



## Knut

I dont know if I like the Carbide 300R it seems a little weak, even though I liked the simplicity of the case, do you know of any other cases which are a little simple but look good. And also the PSU Corsair 600 CX Builder series power supply has a 20 + 4 pin power connector which will work the the 24 pin mobo right?


----------



## spirit

Look at the Fractal Design Define R3 and R4 cases.

Yes the CX 600 will work with a 24-pin board.


----------



## Knut

Ok thanks, I also wondered about optical drives etc, I have a computer now with a lightscribe optical drive, could I use this. The button to eject it is on my case however which makes me doubtful. I was also wondering about SD's. My current computer has an SD reader on the case, how do you get one of these on the build? thanks


----------



## spirit

The optical drive will still be your regular 3.5" one even if the button is on the case. It's just the way the case is designed. Sometimes you push a button on the case which pushes the little button on the drive itself.

If the drive is IDE, don't bother using it. If it's SATA, then by all means, go ahead. 

If you want an SD card reader, you'd probably have to purchase one of the readers which goes in the floppy bay.


----------



## Knut

Ok, I checked and it is a Sata optical drive! I just saved money which I can use on other parts, I was also wondering, I checked my computer out carefully and I have this Cooler Master CPU cooler in there, I dont know what model, it looks just like a fan and it is not too big? Could I use this? Any ideas on the model.


----------



## Knut

Oh and also, I really love the Fractal ARC. (Not the mini) I love how it looks and seems to have good airflow, I also wondered, that case has many fan places where I could mount fans, I am thinking of getting 2 140 mm fans, adding one to the top of the case for intake and then one fan on the side by the video card for intake, or how should they pull or push the air, I am not a genius with air direction.


----------



## Knut

If I install Windows on the SSD and then plug in the HDD with windows content from my old pc, it will still boot to the SSD right? I mean can I wipe the HDD once its in the new build? Will the speed of the secondary storage 5400rpm drive affect the speed of the systems programs if I dont have any installed on there?


----------



## Knut

What do you guys think of the Fractal Design ARC? Oh and Also, if I am thinking of getting a corsair H80 water cooling kit, for a CPU cooler, what do you guys think? If I go for the ARC where sould I mount it? Please reply, thanks


----------



## spirit

The Arc looks like a nice case to me!  As for water cooling, I reckon an H80 is probably overkill, go for a H50 or H60 perhaps. Usually you mount those coolers where the exhaust fan goes at the rear of the case.


----------



## Knut

Knut said:


> If I install Windows on the SSD and then plug in the HDD with windows content from my old pc, it will still boot to the SSD right? I mean can I wipe the HDD once its in the new build? Will the speed of the secondary storage 5400rpm drive affect the speed of the systems programs if I dont have any installed on there?



What about this? Thanks for the reply


----------



## Knut

Should the H60 be pulling or pushing air through the radiator?


----------



## Ankur

Push-Pull will be the best config.


----------



## spirit

Yeah if you install Windows on the SSD it will boot from the SSD and then you wipe your other disk in Windows. The drive shouldn't affect system speed so long as you're not trying to run programs from it.


----------



## Knut

Ankur said:


> Push-Pull will be the best config.



Would I have to get a secondary fan for push pull, it only comes with one. If I install this in the rear of the case, how should I position the fan which was there before?


----------



## spirit

Remove the fan which was there before and use the one the cooler comes with.


----------



## Ankur

Knut said:


> Would I have to get a secondary fan for push pull, it only comes with one. If I install this in the rear of the case, how should I position the fan which was there before?


Yea you need a secondary fan, the fans would be at both side of the radiator and the one with higher RPM will pull the air from the rad.


----------



## Knut

Will the H60 cool the cpu well for Overclocking? What size fan do you reckon for the secondary fan, should it also be mounted at the back of the case? Should the air be pulled from the inside of the case or from outside? 

Oh and finally, since I am going with the Asus 7850 will a 600 W Corsair CX power supply still cut it? 

Thankyou so much for the help! Really appreciated!


----------



## spirit

Yep 600W PSU will power a 7850 just fine.


----------



## Ankur

Knut said:


> Will the H60 cool the cpu well for Overclocking? What size fan do you reckon for the secondary fan, should it also be mounted at the back of the case? Should the air be pulled from the inside of the case or from outside?
> 
> Oh and finally, since I am going with the Asus 7850 will a 600 W Corsair CX power supply still cut it?
> 
> Thankyou so much for the help! Really appreciated!


Yea the h60 is good enough, but what case are you going for finally, H80 and H100 are anytime better.
Ok you are fine with a 120mm fan, mount it inside the case.
like case wall->fan->rad->fan
it should exhaust air outside the case.


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> Yep 600W PSU will power a 7850 just fine.



It requires a 500 for the gpu, and then all the other components go under a 100 w limit, can they go under this limit.


----------



## Knut

I just added it all up its 1100 dollars!  Thats I will end up going with the:

i5 3570K
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Corsair Vengeance 2 X 4 Gigs
Asus 7850
Kingston Hyper X 3k
Fractal Design Arc Midi
Corsair 600 w CX builder series
Corsair H80
Corsair Builder Series 600 W

I think the build is good, and I dont see why I should go for a H60 because I want to be future proof and its only another 25 dollars. Are there any other things to change? Thanks for the help with the build, I hope I end up with a good looking computer.

Another reason for me to go with the ARC Midi is that it has a fan controler which takes the 3 fans and then lets them go to molex which gives me space on the mobo for other fans.

Do you guys think that the case needs more than the 3 fans provided? the H80 will be mounted where the rear exhaust fan was mounted previously, where should I mount the fan which is taken away? At the bottom, top or another at the front?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Knut

Ankur said:


> Yea the h60 is good enough, but what case are you going for finally, H80 and H100 are anytime better.
> Ok you are fine with a 120mm fan, mount it inside the case.
> like case wall->fan->rad->fan
> it should exhaust air outside the case.


Since I end up going for the H80 which comes with 2 fans, which I will mount in the rear of the case.  

Sould I mount the fans like this

(Fan pushing <- this way exhasuting out the case) (Radiator) (Fan pulling from inside the case, through the radiator) 

Or am I wrong, Sorry I didnt really understand your explanation.


----------



## Ankur

Knut said:


> Since I end up going for the H80 which comes with 2 fans, which I will mount in the rear of the case.
> 
> Sould I mount the fans like this
> 
> (Fan pushing <- this way exhasuting out the case) (Radiator) (Fan pulling from inside the case, through the radiator)
> 
> Or am I wrong, Sorry I didnt really understand your explanation.


Yea 
<----- air flow direction
             |              |            
 <------  |fan pulling|rad|<-------fan pushing air into rad
             |from rad   |


----------



## Knut

Ankur said:


> Yea
> <----- air flow direction
> |              |
> <------  |fan pulling|rad|<-------fan pushing air into rad
> |from rad   |



Ok got it.


----------



## Knut

Knut said:


> Another reason for me to go with the ARC Midi is that it has a fan controler which takes the 3 fans and then lets them go to molex which gives me space on the mobo for other fans.
> 
> Do you guys think that the case needs more than the 3 fans provided? the H80 will be mounted where the rear exhaust fan was mounted previously, where should I mount the fan which is taken away? At the bottom, top or another at the front?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



What about this?


----------



## Knut

Knut said:


> It requires a 500 for the gpu, and then all the other components go under a 100 w limit, can they go under this limit.



So this is fine?


----------



## spirit

Answer to first question: no. Don't add the other fan unless you need/want to.

Answer to second question: yes, I already confirmed that a 600W would be enough.


----------



## Knut

Ok thankyou! Oh and sorry I dont think anybody answered this, will the speed of the secndary hard drive affect the speed of the operating system games etc? Also, where should I mount the fan that remove from the back exhaust when I install the H80?


----------



## spirit

Knut said:


> Ok thankyou! Oh and sorry I dont think anybody answered this, will the speed of the secndary hard drive affect the speed of the operating system games etc? Also, where should I mount the fan that remove from the back exhaust when I install the H80?



I already told you where to mount the fan. Nowhere, unless you need it. The case already has 3 fans, that should be enough.

The speed of the secondary hard drive shouldn't affect the speed of the OS or anything so long as it's installed on the SSD, but if games are installed on the hard drive then yes, it will affect speed.


----------



## Knut

Yes I know, but since I am mounting the *H80* in the rear where a previous fan was situated, where should I position the fan which I took away? Should I only use 2 fans?

Thanks for replying about the hard drive, really appreciated =)


----------



## spirit

Yeah only use two fans. Don't use 3, it's going to take up more room and might make your cooler look a bit weird/take up more room.


----------



## Knut

I'm sorry I think I phrased the question wrong, my bad, I wasnt planning on using 3 fans on the H80, I was going to reposition the rear exhaust somewhere else in the case because the rear exhaust fan is where the H80 will go? Do you understand? Sorry for my bad explanation, I didnt think very much


----------



## spirit

Yes I do understand, and my opinion is that you don't need to put that extra fan anywhere, as I've said about 2 or 3 times already. If the case already has 3 fans, I wouldn't really bother adding more. Maybe if there's a spare space for it to go into the front or top of the case perhaps you could put it there if you liked.


----------



## Knut

Oh ok, I just didnt understand that you thought of the H80 as a case fan, I see now, maybe Ill mount it in the front. Thanks for the help


----------



## spirit

It's ok no worries. 

Are you sorted now?


----------



## Knut

Yep all sorted, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Knut

I dont know if anybody will see this since I said I am all set, but the H80 has a 3 pin connector and my Mobo has a 4 pin cpu fan header, how do I connect it? Thanks


----------



## spirit

You plug it into a 3-pin fan header on the motherboard...


----------



## Knut

So it doesn't have to be a CPU fan header?


----------



## spirit

No. There should be fan headers dotted all over the board which you can use.


----------



## Knut

Alright guys, I have some problems, the Kingston Hyper X 3k is getting more expensive. Should I still go for it? I have decided to go for a msi 7870 Hawk edition, just for futureproofing. I also upgraded the mobo to a GA-Z77X-UD3H, for crossfire in the future. However since I am not going to be overclocking the 3570k instantly, I am not buying an aftermarket cooler for the moment.

If I am going crossfire later, what psu do I need for all of the components, keep in mind that the gpu which I want to go for needs 2 6 pin connectors for one card, that means that the psu needs 4 6 pins! Or A lot of molex connectors since I also need the molex for a fan controller which comes with my case.

Do you guys think that the MSI Hawk edition is better than any other 7870's, I was looking at the gigabyte, asus and finally the saphire? Thanks

Hopefully someone will respond to my nagging problems

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Knut

I even saw the XFX do you guys think thats a good 7870?


----------



## spirit

Doesn't really matter too much brand you buy. The XFX would be great.


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> Doesn't really matter too much brand you buy. The XFX would be great.


 
Cool, thanks. What do you think about the other previous questions, really appreciate that you responded


----------



## Knut

Does anyone know if 600 w would be enough for one 7870? I am only going for a 600 at the moment, when I go for a second 7870, in like 3 years, Ill upgrade the psu aswell.


----------



## spirit

Yup 600W is enough for one 7870. For CrossFire you may want to consider perhaps around 750W.


----------



## Knut

Ok I think I might get a 750 to be on the safe side if I ever want to upgrade anything.

Should I still go for the 3k even though its getting more expensive?

What do you think of the GA-Z77X-UD3H


----------



## Knut

Guys, I found a Cooler Master GX 750 watt, it seems to be loaded to the max! 4 6 pins, 9 sata! Without anybody objecting ill go with that.

I am going with the 7870 MSI Hawk, it has a reactor on the bottom, will this interfere if I have it in  a crossfire config?! Thanks


----------



## spirit

I think you'll be fine for 7870 Hawk CF. 

And yeah the Cooler Master PSU is pretty good. There are probably better units out there though - Corsair HX and AX series.


----------



## Knut

I know but the AX is 170 bucks, do you think the TX 750 from corsair is worth 25 dollars more than the cooler master one? It has 4 more molex and one more floppy...

Should I still go with Hyper x 3k even though the price is getting higher and higher?


----------



## spirit

I'd go with the TX 750.

How much does the Crucial M4 cost? Or maybe the SanDisk Extreme? Or the Samsung 830 or the 840?


----------



## Knut

Sandisk Extreme= 123 bucks
Crucial M4= 123 bucks (Isnt this one quite slow with only 415 read and 175 write?)
Samsung 830= 138
Samsung 840= 138
Kingston Hyperx 3k= 140

The sandisk extreme is a 120gb. 

About the TX 750, I dont think I need 8 molex so I think ill stick with the Cooler Master one.


----------



## spirit

OK go for the SanDisk drive.

The Crucial M4 is fast! Read and writes aren't everything.


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> OK go for the SanDisk drive.
> 
> The Crucial M4 is fast! Read and writes aren't everything.



Yah I thought the sandisk extreme seamed pretty fast.


----------



## Knut

I think I switched my opinion on the power supply after reading some bad reviews online on the cooler master, however the TX750w was not that much better so I decided to go with a slightly more expensive Hale 82 750w semi modular power supply.


----------



## spirit

I would have honestly just gone for the TX 750.

The M4 is fast too. Believe me, I had one!


----------



## Knut

The thing with the TX 750 is that it is not modular, and although it offers a nice amount of cables, sometimes it can be too much with 8 molex when a power supply is not modular. I like the hale 82 because it seems to have really nice reviews. About SSD's the funny thing now the kingston hyper x 3k is on sale... Sorry for wasting your time on that part


----------



## Knut

I was however looking at the TX 750*M* but having troubles finding out how modular it is. How many cables are attached and so on because I cant find any videos or anything, if I can find some, Ill definately go with the 750M because it is a lot cheaper.


----------



## spirit

I think the TX 750M is semi modular. But the Hale will be fine, it's an NZXT PSU isn't it?


----------



## Knut

At the same time however the hale is so expensive here compared to in th states and over 40 dollars more expensive than the TX750 M. Besides the Tx 750 m has the supplementary cables attached which I will be using so it seems like its a great power supply after researching... Definitely a lot cheaper than the hale...


----------



## Ankur

If you haven't bought the PSU then go for Corsair AX 760, 760i or the seasonic X750, they are all modular and Gold rated.


----------



## Knut

Dude the bad thing is though that where I am they have none of the ones you suggested... Sorry  Is the TX 750M that bad though? It has all the cables which I absolutely need already installed, plus a few molex. Then I can add the ones I need in the future, to me it seams fine for the price.


----------



## Knut

What do you guys think of the 750M? Later on I am thinkin of getting a Noctua NH-D14, will this fit? and is it any good?

I really need to decide on a PSU, on corsairs website it said the TX750M could not overclock more than 4.4 GHZ

Thanks


----------



## Knut

Anybody? I know the TX 750 is better, is it hard to hide the cables? if I can place them behind the side panel, thats why i took that case over any other...

Would the Noctua NH-D14 fit in the case?

Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

The TX750M is a good supply. But you do know it just a semi modular.


----------



## Knut

Yeah thats fine, I just needed to take away some cables to add later.


----------



## spirit

Yes the Noctua will fit in your case.


----------



## Knut

it says the 750 M cant overclock the cpu higher than 4.4 on their site, is this true?


----------



## spirit

Should be fine for overclocking.


----------



## Knut

Alrighty thanks


----------



## Knut

I thought about the OS and I am pretty sure that the replacement disk that I have will not install, so I am picking up an OS. I was looking and I want to go with the Windows 7 Proffesional OEM English. I know OEM has some guidelines. But it says something about OPK needed to be preinstalled on the HDD before installing the software? How do I do this? has anyone done this before? Thanks


----------



## spirit

Just get an OEM Windows 7 Pro disk. Then install it and stop worrying.


----------



## Knut

Ok thanks


----------



## spirit

Knut said:


> Ok thanks



 Yeah the OEM one should work for you. I've been using OEM for years and never had a problem.


----------



## Knut

Apart from supporting more than 32 gigs of ram is there anything different between proffesional and home premium  Thanks


----------



## StrangleHold

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/compare


----------



## spirit

Knut said:


> Apart from supporting more than 32 gigs of ram is there anything different between proffesional and home premium  Thanks



Pro has more back-up features and the ability to connect to a domain.

Home 64-bit is limited to 16GB of RAM including RAM on graphics cards.


----------



## Knut

ok thanks


----------



## Knut

Thanks for the link strangehold, I think I'll just go with home premium, I don't need the professional features

Thanks


----------



## Knut

Ok all set with my build, not going for CPU cooling for the moment but which one do you guys prefer H100 or Noctua NH-D14? Thanks


----------



## wolfeking

D14 of those 2. The H100i is much better, but I would still go for a D14. If you want water, do it right, not one of those posers that are not very much better than a air cooler.


----------



## Knut

wolfeking said:


> D14 of those 2. The H100i is much better, but I would still go for a D14. If you want water, do it right, not one of those posers that are not very much better than a air cooler.



So you would go for the D14 over the H100i correct?


----------



## spirit

If you have high-profile RAM, get the H100. If not, get the Noctua. Be warned though that the Noctua is massive. I'd get the H100 myself.


----------



## Ankur

I'll suggest the H100i myself.


----------



## FuryRosewood

the h-series coolers are very nice, espically with the integrated fan controller, just be sure to do a pull configuration, with push/pull isnt much worth, and having set to pull allows you to clean the heatsink more easily. i gotta elongate some holes on my 1200 so i can set the fans up right


----------



## spirit

Knut, you are going with a K-series processor aren't you, like an i5 3570K? Because if not (say you're going for a 3470), I don't actually really see the point in aftermarket cooling as the non-K chips can't be overclocked. You should be able to get a nice overclock with a 3570K with either the D14 or a H100 though.


----------



## wolfeking

Knut said:


> So you would go for the D14 over the H100i correct?


Yes. 


Ankur said:


> I'll suggest the H100i myself.


I would not. The price to performance just is not there. You can get much better temps with a real water cool kit, and for not much money more. Only $10 more. 

The h100i will not be $30-40 better performance than a NH-D14. However, if you would get a raystorm RS240 Extreme kit, you will not match the temps with an air cooler. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ng_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310


----------



## Knut

spirit said:


> Knut, you are going with a K-series processor aren't you, like an i5 3570K? Because if not (say you're going for a 3470), I don't actually really see the point in aftermarket cooling as the non-K chips can't be overclocked. You should be able to get a nice overclock with a 3570K with either the D14 or a H100 though.



Yes I have ordered all the parts and I am waiting for them. For now I went with the stock cooler, Ill go for some really high tech thing in the future, not overclocking as soon and I get it... Thanks everyone for all the help


----------

